

Seedcamp London 2011 Winners announced - stefanobernardi
http://blog.seedcamp.com/2011/02/seedcamp-london-2011-winners.html

======
benreyes
First off congratulations to the winners.

I have a question about SeedCamp around the signalling effect by
participating.

So with SeedCamp's model that a round of startup get to go through their
program but only a few get funded. What happens to the startups that don't get
funded, are they negatively signaled? Almost like how if your current
investors don't follow on the next round and they have the money, then it
signals to the market that something is very wrong.

~~~
pmoehring
I work at Seedcamp, our view on this:

\- We see more than 200 companies a year at Seedcamp Events. A lot of them get
external funding, and very often from people they have met at one of the
events. I think that's the strongest "no" you can have. \- Other accelerators
are also quite open about their process, and on hackernews you see many
startups telling their story about how they did not make it through. \- Often,
companies use the feedback, advice, and all of the connections they made
during the day for a change in their business model or focus. In my opinion,
that's the best confirmation of the value of these events (you see Ben from
Geomium agrees).

------
coderholic
Well done to all of the winners. We (Geomium) got so much out of just taking
part, and I know the other teams I spoke to did too! I'd definitely encourage
other startups to apply.

------
juretriglav
Congratulations to everybody who participated. A lot of courage is needed and
you all deserve an applause.

I'm especially thrilled for <http://www.vox.io>, which are turning out to be a
serious contender in the online telephony business.

Also <http://www.psykopaint.com/> is just cool.

Disclaimer: This is my first post. Provoked only by an awesome winning team
being from Slovenia, which is my home too.

~~~
tomazstolfa
Thanks Jure, appreciated.

------
tpatke
Maybe it is just me, but I am really uncomfortable with the term "winners"?
What did they win? Who "lost"?

~~~
coderholic
They "won" EUR50,000 investment for an 8-10% steak in their company, and will
participate in the Seedcamp US trip, and Seedcamp week.

Those that "lost" are the 17 other startups that participated in the Seedcamp
event, but didn't get investment.

~~~
fedd
they won a chance to take part in SC week, the winners of which will win 50k,
afaik

~~~
coderholic
That changed this year. Winners of MiniSeedcamp London and NY get funding
right after the event, rather than after Seedcamp week.

------
Swizec
Wow, another winner for Slovenia. We're really killing it!

Congratz to the vox.io guys and tomazstolfa, if you happen to be on HN,
congratz to you too!

~~~
tomazstolfa
Thanks!

